# mango for hermanns?



## siwash (Dec 7, 2008)

Is it ok?


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 7, 2008)

It has to much sugar for Hermanns. 

Danny


----------



## ruanda (Dec 7, 2008)

Mango and papaya have one of the best ratios calcium/phosphorus speaking of fruit.
But fruit, in general, has too much sugar.
So, the answer is to give ocasionally (for instance, no more than 3 times a week and never exceding 20% of a meal). That's my opinion.


----------



## siwash (Dec 7, 2008)

ruanda said:


> Mango and papaya have one of the best ratios calcium/phosphorus speaking of fruit.
> But fruit, in general, has too much sugar.
> So, the answer is to give ocasionally (for instance, no more than 3 times a week and never exceding 20% of a meal). That's my opinion.



I was thinking of a one time deal.. see if he likes it. I would never give any fruit more than once every 7-10 days...

quite honestly, my little guy is NOT a big fruit eater... occasionally give him cactus pear


----------



## REDFOOTMATT (Jan 2, 2009)

My Torts like the Mango, but it's kinda like work preparing it. Peeling the skin and cutting around the center, seems like you don't come away with much fruit at the end. Unless I'm doing it wrong?


----------

